# Giant Papillon Rabbit Breed



## geordiegaviino (Mar 26, 2010)

I have paid a deposit for a beautiful black self rabbit. I really can't wait to get her home and spoil her rotten alongside my mixed breed rescue rabbit. Hopefully they will get along with a bit of luck  

I was wondering if the breed was really rare in the UK or if that is misleading information to sell more rabbits by breeders? 

Also how many of you own these beautiful stunners and do you have many pictures?

Is your bunny indoor or a outdoor and would you consider them one of your favourite breeds or not? 

Am so excited to finally get her home


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Ooh no point me really replying, I will have to google the breed.

I can relate to your excitment though, can't wait to see photos.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep the giant pap is considered a rare variety, finding an ethical responsible breeder of them is extremely hard.

Can I ask where you are getting yours from? I love the breed


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Iv heard of them and im sure i saw some in dalmation colours was a couple of years ago at a farm.


----------



## geordiegaviino (Mar 26, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Yep the giant pap is considered a rare variety, finding an ethical responsible breeder of them is extremely hard.
> 
> Can I ask where you are getting yours from? I love the breed


I won't say which breeder cause in the past when I have bought dogs I got shot down cause one person didn't like that certain breeder I bought off :/

Though she comes from almost a local breeder in North East England. The breeder is brc registered and has giving me some fantastic advice on housing a large breed rabbit. I have even looked online and all the advice she has giving me has been definitely from someone who knows her stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

You can always pm me the breeders details  I won't shoot you down, I'm just interested because they are such a rare breed


----------



## geordiegaviino (Mar 26, 2010)

If you go on small animal photos on this site... a guy has uploaded pictures of his Giant Pap's and they are just stunning!


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

Yep quite hard to find in this country... and i believe declining in popularity on the continentent (although not exactly rare yet)

and i know the breeder  (not hard as there is only 1 in the north of england lol) and shes lovely, would deffinatly recomend her, probably the only pap breeder i would consider as ethical lol (the fact you're getting a black is testament to that)

Personally paps arent one of my favourite breeds, i think the health has been neglected on ALL giant breeds to long, so they do suffer with some of the issues other giant breeds have (although not as bad as contis it has to be said). They are a notoriously stubbon breed, and very comical in their antics i'm sure you'll have loads of fun with yours.

And bernie if you're interested i can send you her fb page


----------



## geordiegaviino (Mar 26, 2010)

beckimoorcroft said:


> Yep quite hard to find in this country... and i believe declining in popularity on the continentent (although not exactly rare yet)
> 
> and i know the breeder  (not hard as there is only 1 in the north of england lol) and shes lovely, would deffinatly recomend her, probably the only pap breeder i would consider as ethical lol (the fact you're getting a black is testament to that)
> 
> ...


Got her home today  she is absolutely beautiful. Decided untill she has her jabs and untill vet has had my male checked over to see if he has been neutered. They won't be introduced


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww how lovely, polite cough, cough - where are the photos - please


----------



## geordiegaviino (Mar 26, 2010)

sskmick said:


> Aww how lovely, polite cough, cough - where are the photos - please


As soon as I get on lap top photos will be uploaded  going to give her a day to settle in before I disturb her


----------



## geordiegaviino (Mar 26, 2010)

Below are two pictures. The first is of my fully grown blue and white rescue bunny who as far as I know is a mixed breed named Albus and my Black Papillon named Velvet. I kept a close eye on them and they seemed very comfortable together. Because he isn't neutred yet I don't let them be together for more than a few minutes at a time and someone is always watching. 

The second is of Velvet being in a huff with me


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Hate to scare you but please don't allow them together until one or both have been neutered.

It takes seconds to become pregnant and some can mate through bars so there is no hope of stopping them if they want to mate...


----------



## geordiegaviino (Mar 26, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Hate to scare you but please don't allow them together until one or both have been neutered.
> 
> It takes seconds to become pregnant and some can mate through bars so there is no hope of stopping them if they want to mate...


Ah right. I didn't know that. He tried mounting her once in all the times they have met.

I thought it would be best to keep them aware of each other so when they share the same shed they wont fight. Right now he is in a hutch and she is in a hutch/run of the house.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

They can mate in the space of a few seconds, please don't risk it! It isn't a romantic lengthy courtship :001_tt1:


----------



## geordiegaviino (Mar 26, 2010)

Lopside said:


> They can mate in the space of a few seconds, please don't risk it! It isn't a romantic lengthy courtship :001_tt1:


I now keep him in his hutch and is only allowed the run of the house when she is in her hutch. I keep meaning to put a appointment on at the vets for him


----------



## Clubriot (Jun 3, 2015)

I am a BRC Registered responsible hobby breeder of Giant Papillon and Continental Giants feel free to join my Facebook group:
GIANT PAPILLON/CHECKERED AND CONTINENTAL GIANT RABBITS


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

No such thing as BRC Registered - you are allowed to state you're a BRC member, though.


----------



## Clubriot (Jun 3, 2015)

MerlinsMum said:


> No such thing as BRC Registered - you are allowed to state you're a BRC member, though.


On one hand yes your right, I am a BRC Member (so used to writing KC REGISTERED for dogs in the past) however I have a BRC registered breeders affix so no one else can use it, so on a technicality on the other hand I was also right in saying registered ;-)
My BRC Registered Breeders Affix: Burdock Giant Bunnies


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Clubriot said:


> however I have a BRC registered breeders affix so no one else can use it, so on a technicality on the other hand I was also right in saying registered ;-)


I have a BRC affix as well, (and a KC one).... but the BRC do prefer just "BRC Member", especially as a Registered Breeder in dogs and cats means a lot more than just a usual breeder/exhibitor (KC Assured Breeder, Cat breed club registered breeders etc)


----------



## Clubriot (Jun 3, 2015)

MerlinsMum said:


> I have a BRC affix as well, (and a KC one).... but the BRC do prefer just "BRC Member", especially as a Registered Breeder in dogs and cats means a lot more than just a usual breeder/exhibitor (KC Assured Breeder, Cat breed club registered breeders etc)


I guess yes I am KC assured anyway hay ho


----------



## Clubriot (Jun 3, 2015)

Clubriot said:


> I guess yes I am KC assured anyway hay ho


Probably the first and last time I'll post on here anyway


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Clubriot said:


> Probably the first and last time I'll post on here anyway


*shrugs* Up to you. I notice you use the correct wording on your web adverts.


----------

